# Friends interested in puppy..how ped mom and dad look??



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

I fell in love with the female..breeding I'm guessing has started.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

female is real nice, I don't like the male that much. I think he looks like a rainbow in the front lol . His head is nice and his face but cant judge anything else other then his front there, id like to see side shots of him. I think there is more to tell when looking at parents then just pictures I would rather see them in person , see there personality, temperment , movement ect . Alot of things can be hidden in pictures. Is your friend close enough to go see them?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I personally don't like either. Female looks cow hocked, long in the back and high in the rear. The male has an overly wide front, but I can't see much else with the 1 picture. 

The biggest thing I see is that neither dog complement each other. It look like a random breeding where someone just happened to own 2 dogs. Their body types are completely different. They were definitely not aiming for consistency.


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ya I thought the same of the male. I like the female though for sure he is just curious an when he sent me these pics I told him I'd get opinions. But the girl stood out to me I like her personally.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

girl is ok but i never cared for bullies that have that upside down arc on their back ...and male is too radical with his front leg stance for me. 

in the end u gotta sk what u want, because unless u plan on showing your pup/dog then as long as the parents are healthy and have good temperaments then u golden


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Top half goes back to Omen and that Eazy Rider stuff, which is all Extreme.... You are going to get wider dogs such as the sire of the litter. I used to like the Eazy Rider stuff but not so much anymore.... If I want Extreme I'm going to go to Mo @ Barrow's Blue Bullies and get me some GR CH Big Poppa. Not a fan of the female. Too many sub par dogs. No way in hell I'd buy a dog from that litter or person who produced it.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> I personally don't like either. Female looks cow hocked, long in the back and high in the rear. The male has an overly wide front, but I can't see much else with the 1 picture.
> 
> *The biggest thing I see is that neither dog complement each other. It look like a random breeding where someone just happened to own 2 dogs. Their body types are completely different. They were definitely not aiming for consistency.*


Exactly, Hols!!!! I can't even say that would be an outcross lol


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

Pitbullmamanatl can I show you theped on my dog I posted it before I'm not sure if u commented I wanted to know how my girl will end up looking?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

pherd21090 said:


> Ya I thought the same of the male. I like the female though for sure *he is just curious an when he sent me these pics I told him I'd get opinions.* But the girl stood out to me I like her personally.


Do you think it would be more beneficial to your friend if you direct them to this forum and have them join up for themselves to get opinions/input?


----------



## pherd21090 (Dec 4, 2009)

He doesn't own a computer lol. He just was over an we have been looking on my iPad. And when he found them he was with his mom. I don't think he's near a Computer much. I'll ask him though good idea.


----------



## Stanced Out Bullies (Jul 21, 2012)

Would have never taken that female to that male, i have a hunch that the litter will be inconsistent.


----------

